# new and in need of some advice



## sj76ni (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,  

Im new to Fertility Friends!!

I was diagnosed with premature ovarian failure over 7 years ago (I was 25), and therefore need donated eggs for an ivf cycle.

I was lucky enough to have gone through a cycle 2 years ago in the RFC and a had a beautiful baby boy in June 2006. My partner and I now want our son to have a sibling. Which I think is just natural.  We had an appointment with Gillian Williamson a year ago, and she more or less told us that there where no eggs being donated, and we would have a long wait.

We have emailed her a few times to ask her advice on a couple of other clinics, but she is still to reply.  So girls I was wondering does anyone have any experiences with Sims in Dublin or Origin in Belfast. And does Origin acquire donated eggs for couples?

Also does anyone know what the private waiting list is like in the RFC for IVF using donated eggs     


ALL ADVICE WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED    

sj76


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

sj76:  Welcome to FF.  I can't help you unfortunately as DH and I are having IVF, currently waiting for letter of offer.  If you go on the NI girls part 3 thread, someone on there maybe able to help you.


----------



## sj76ni (Aug 29, 2008)

THANKS FOR YOUR HELP I WILL DO THAT.


----------



## shem (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi sj76 welcome to the boardssorry have no experience on donor eggs but as Cate says come over to the NI thread and get chatting to everyone and someone might have some input 
Shem xx


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Hi there,
I have to have donor eggs and was told there was a three year waiting list in Northern Ireland for either Origin or RFC. I didnt wait to confirm this so it might be worthwhile contacting origin to check. Im going abroad to a Czech clinic as it is cheaper ( £2400) and their donors are anonymous which appealed to me more. Hope this helps  

Lesley xx


----------



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi SJ76

Welcome to FF  

Unfortunately I can't help with you're query but as the others said, why not come over to the NI Girls thread for some support  

Lia xo


----------



## Tattie (Feb 16, 2006)

Hiya and welcome to FF (I used to be on here a lot but now more of a lurker).

We need donor sperm and have had treatment using DS with Sims in Dublin. I am hoping to go back to them within the next few months for treatment. I would say 100% that they do egg donation as well. Their website address is: http://www.sims.ie/

If I can help you further, don't hesitate to ask!

Good luck

TT xoxo


----------

